# Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen



## Arne0109 (17. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich frag einfach mal in die Runde hat jemand erfahrung mit den im Titel genannten Rollen?
Insbesondere dieser AXXA Zander 4000 will ich evtl am Mittelland Kanal zum Ansitzangeln benutzen
Danke für Antworten
VG
Arne *Ax**                                                             Axxa Special Zander 4000xa Special Zander 4000*


----------



## Shortay (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

Habe auf ner feeder rute aus sonem set ne axxa, mit der bin ich super zufrieden obwohl das set gerade mal 30€ gekostet hat. Hat schon mehrere karpfen heil gelandet  als es letztes jahr beim weihnachtsbasar ne kostenlose axxa freilaufrolle hab hab ich auch fuer 50€ geshoppt um die zu bekommen. Diese ist allerdings der letzte scheiss...
Ich denk wenn man ned die ganz billigen kauft fährt man mit denen au ganz gut. Auf meiner weißfischrute fuer kleinfisch hab ich ne 18€ axxa und  fuer den zweck tuts die allemal 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

Das ist für "Preisfüchse" produzierter Müll!
Wenn du länger etwas von einer Rolle haben möchtest, dann fängt dies bei etwa 60€ für z.B. eine Black Arc an.
Zum Ansitzangeln kannst du aber z.B. auch eine Penn Sargus nehmen, diese hat eine etwas bessere Schnurwicklung als eine auch mögliche Slammer.
Letztere würde ich aber nur für Schnüre dicker als 0,15mm (Geflecht) und 0,27mm (Mono) empfehlen.

Jürgen


----------



## ragbar (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

Diese Salzwasserrolle find ich gar nicht so schlecht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275077&highlight=axxa+saltliner
ist aber auch ein anderer Preisbereich als die übliche Schiene von denen


----------



## Arne0109 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

Okidoki,
DAnke EUch für die Antworten.
Werde beim bewährten bleiben
VG
Arne


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*



> Das ist für "Preisfüchse" produzierter Müll!


Wie kommst du zu dem Schluss?

Ich hatte erst am WE wieder eine Axxa Saltliner in den Fingern. Die Verarbeitung machte auf mich einen sehr ordentlichen Eindruck.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

Eigentlich war ja klar, dass sich irgend jemand meldet, der von der Qualität dieser Rollen überzeugt ist, weil er sich son Schmuckstück "geleistet" hat!
Ich kenne natürlich nicht die gesamte Modellreihe dieser Rollen,aber die Heckbremsrollen wurden bei uns im Verein zu einem Jugendangeln verschenkt/verlost.
Da hatte ich die Möglichkeit mal an einem dieser Wunderwerke zu kurbeln.Mein Eindruck,war genau der beschriebene, nämlich für die Tonne produziert, bestenfalls zum Weißfischangeln brauchbar und dass bestimmt nicht all zu lange!
Mein Eindruck ist natürlich subjektiv, reicht allerdings dazu, einem Jungangler, der meint man könne mit solchem Gelump auch länger Zeit vernünftig fischen, abzuraten.
Tut mir jetzt auch leid, dieser Salzwasserrolle (von der hier nicht die Rede war)eventuell unrecht getan zu haben!

Jürgen


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

Ja, ist ja kein Problem wenn du deine Erfahrungen mitteilst. 

Aber ohne weitere Information ist ein Satz wie:


> Das ist für "Preisfüchse" produzierter Müll!



meiner Meinung nach bedenklich.


----------



## vermesser (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

Normalerweise stimme ich mit Taxidermists Beiträgen überein...aber nicht in Bezug auf die AXXA Rollen. Ich hatte Wochenende die Seatrout aus der Serie in der Hand...ne echt gute Rolle für das Geld...zumindest vom Ladeneindruck her gibts nix zu meckern, die fühlte sich nicht schlechter an als ne Ecusima oder auch ne Sargus...

Nu ist der Ladeneindruck so eine Sache...aber schlecht sind die glaube ich nicht...


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*



> Das ist für "Preisfüchse" produzierter Müll! 			 		 	 	 meiner Meinung nach bedenklich.



Ok, werde ich zukünftlich anders formulieren!
Dabei wollte ich sicher niemandem auf die Füße treten, sondern nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass anscheinend nur der günstige Preis dazu ausreicht, sich solche Rollen zu kaufen!
Falls ich also jemanden beleidigt haben sollte,bitte ich um Entschuldigung.

Jürgen


----------



## k1ng (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

Ich habe die Axxa Special Trout auf meiner Vertikalrute.
Diverse Zander, Hechte und sogar mehrere Waller gedrillt u. bis 186cm gefangen. Selbst bei einem gehakten Graskarpfen gab es keinerlei Probleme.
Für 30 Euro erfüllt die Rolle ihren Zweck


----------



## Aquarienfisch (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

ich sehe das ähnlich wie Taxidermist,

besitze zwar selber keine aber hatte in der Vergangenheit hin und wieder mal eine in der Hand und ich selbst wäre nicht bereit für so etwas , auch wenns nur 30 Euro sind, auszugeben !
Dann lieber für 70 80 Euro etwas halbwegs vernünftiges..


----------



## vermesser (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

Gibts mittlerweile längerfristige Erfahrungen? 

Soweit mir bekannt, lebt die Axxa Seatrout auch noch...wird allerdings nicht soooooooooo häufig benutzt.

Aber mir scheint, dass man für die ca. 40 Euro ansprechnende Rollen bekommt. Nein, ich meine nicht die "tollen" Modelle für unter 20 Euro, wo klar ist, was man kriegt  .


----------



## thanatos (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

;+ Fragt euch doch mal wie es sich die Großdiscounter
 leisten können Markenware weit unter dem normalen 
 Verkaufspreis anbieten zu können ,es hat doch niemand etwas zu verschenken #6
 Es ist daher völlig sinnlos hier einen Qualitätsvergleich 
 ins Bord zu stellen ob man Glück hatte oder nicht :q


----------



## Cormoraner (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

Hatte mal kurzzeitig ne kleine AXXA Freeliner Freilaufrolle zum Karpfenangeln und war eig recht zufrieden. Man darf nicht zuviel erwarten aber sie hatte einen sehr weichen und leichten Freilauf, eine gute Bremse und hat sich bei den zahlreichen Drills nicht verwindet. Die Lager haben iwann Geräusche gemacht, da habe ich sie aufgemacht und neu geschmiert. Dann war wieder alles in Ordnung.

Habe sie letzten Endes im Forum verkauft und auch der Käufer hat sich nicht beschwert. Habe sie geschenkt bekommen, mittlerweile würde ich aber auch eher zu anderen Dingen tendieren, wie z.B: Okuma


----------



## Tobi92 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

Hab die Dreamliner I (und auch II, allerdings noch unbenutzt), die gibt's beim fp immer als  Weihnachtsaktion gratis zum Einkauf.

Also bei der I rastet der Freilauf manchmal nicht ein, obwohl der Hebel umgelegt wurde. Ist bei zwei Kollegen das gleiche. 
Wenn man es weiß auch ned weiter schlimm, ich verwende eh kein Freilauf. 
Ansonsten funktioniert die Rolle wie sie soll, fürn Ansitz auf Raubfisch absolut ausreichend. 

Geld würd ich für die Dreamliner I allerdings nicht ausgeben. 

Zu den anderen kann ich nix sagen. 

Bin mal gespannt ob das bei der II das gleiche ist. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## vermesser (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*



thanatos schrieb:


> ;+ Fragt euch doch mal wie es sich die Großdiscounter
> leisten können Markenware weit unter dem normalen
> Verkaufspreis anbieten zu können ,es hat doch niemand etwas zu verschenken #6
> Es ist daher völlig sinnlos hier einen Qualitätsvergleich
> ins Bord zu stellen ob man Glück hatte oder nicht :q



Einkaufsvolumen senkt Preise, das ist Fakt. Schon allein deshalb können große Läden ganz andere Preise bieten!! Das hat NICHTS mit der Qualität zu tun. Aber ob du 5 oder 5000 Rollen abnimmst, schlägt sich MASSIV auf den Preis nieder. Das ist Fakt.

Und du bezahlst bei Axxa keinen Aufschlag für die Marke!

Ich kenne nur die Seatrout, nur vom Kurbeln...aber die war nicht schlechter als manches mit Markennamen für deutlich mehr  .


----------



## bigfish09 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

Ich hab seit 2 Jahren 2 AXXA Saltliner 4000.Hab sie in Norwegen,Spanien und diversen Urlauben richtig ran genommen.Bin mit den Rollen Top zufrieden.Fische auch Stellas und Saltigas.Aber es gibt keinen großen Unterschied .
Diesen Winter dann zum erstenmal die AXXA's geöffnet um eine Wartung durch zu führen.
Ich bin Überrascht das es nichts,aber auch wirklich nichts zu beanstanden gibt.Nur neu gefettet (wie alle anderen Rollenauch).
Also ich bin voll zufrieden und werd mir nächste Woche noch die neue AXXA Dominator holen.


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

Zum einen bringt eine komplette Verallgemeinerung nichts. Zum anderen muss auch mal auf dem Boden geblieben werden.

Die kostenlos beigelegte Rolle wird vermutlich das wiederspiegeln was Taxi mein. Darüber mag das alles seinen Sinn haben, wenn ein jugendlicher im Vereinssee Plötzen angelt. Darüber hinaus gibt es auch höherwertige, die durchaus einige Zeit in Ordnung gehen. Ob die mit den Markenprodukten mithalten können sei dahingestellt.


----------



## vermesser (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

Und es stellt sich halt auch die Frage, mit welchen Markenprodukten zu welchem Preis  .

Eine gute Axxa kann wahrscheinlich mit einer preiswerten Ryobi, Okuma oder Penn Pursuit oder wie das Ding heißt, mit halten...aber wohl kaum mit einer Branzino oder Stella  .

Die Frage ist doch, was brauch ich, was geb ich dafür aus...

Und die kostenlosen Beigaben...naja, was erwartet man da? Gibts die Dinger überhaupt im regulären Verkauf?


----------



## Andal (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

Wir leben eben im Luxusproblem.

Wenn ich diese Rollen mit dem vergleiche, was vor 40... Jahren der Standard war... dann lieber das Luxusproblem.


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

haste aber gut gewählt... die 40 Jahre... bei 30 hätte ich widersprochen. In den 80ern hatte ich Rollen, die ich erst vor kurzem lauffähig verkauft habe. Sogar mit Ostseekuttereinsatz.


----------



## vermesser (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

So, da es ja hier bisher fast nur Vermutungen und Hörensagen gab, hab ich mir gestern spontan eine der AXXA Spezial Rollen (die liegen alle so zwischen 35 und 50 Euro bestellt. Und sie kam soeben. Der erste Eindruck aus der Kiste ist BESSER, als ich erwartet hatte. Läuft sauber und ruhig, macht einen relativ schwer wertigen Eindruck, Bremse gut verstellbar...schön dezent gehalten.

Ich spule heute abend mal Schnur drauf und mach ggf. ein Foto, wenn ich dran denke. Und ich gucke mal nach Fett, ich glaube, die leidet unter dem gleichen Problem, wie fast alle Rollen...nämlich ab Werk zu wenig gefettet.

Aber sonst bisher, ganz ehrlich, nix zu meckern. Nicht schlechter als eine Ecusima aus der gleichen Preisklasse!!


----------



## vermesser (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

Schnurverlegung sauber und fest, sehr gut. Selbst mit der störrischen WFT Cast in 7kg. Bremse gut verstellbar. Alles gut.

Fettung ein absoluter Witz :-(  . Quasi trocken. Mittlerweile schnurrt sie dank Unmengen Fett. 

Gute Rolle bisher mit dezent modernem Design.


----------



## vermesser (21. April 2015)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

So mal eine erste Einschätzung nach einigen Einsätzen: Gute Rolle, präzise verarbeitet, sauber arbeitende Bremse. Taugt gut für alle möglichen Einsätze an meiner Vengeance Seabass und passt auch farblich. Wirft sowohl leichte Blinker wie auch schwere Köder wie die Wildeye Swimshads problemlos.

Ich bleibe dabei, Empfehlung. Sah schon viel schlimmeres...


----------



## Andal (21. April 2015)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

Sehr gut, denn es deckt sich mit meinen eigenen Recherchen in Sachen "Angelgeräte ohne Namen", ohne einen berühmten Namen.

Da haben wir die großen und renomierten Namen (Shimano, Daiwa, Penn), die sind so berühmt, dass sie ungesehen gut sein müssen. (Achtung Ironie). Dann kommt so eine Art Mittelfeld mit Spro, Mitchell, Abu, Dam u.s.w.. Danach die ach so verpönten No Names, die so gut wie kaum einer jemals gesehen, geschweige denn in der Hand gehalten hat. Und es gibt die teueren Exoten, wie Accurate, m.E. Avet (so exotisch sind die nicht mehr), Maxxel, Van Staal und wie sie alle heißen mögen.

Aber zurück zu den No Names. Banax, Iridium, Cinetic, etc. pp. Hat man vielleicht schon mal gehört, aber je gesehen und befummelt? Trotzdem werden diese Marken weltweit in Stückzahlen abgesetzt, von denen der deutsche Markt nur träumen kann. Diese Rollen werden aber nicht so gut verkauft, weil sie so wahnsinnig billig sind, sondern weil sie ihren Zweck brav erfüllen.

Als Beispiel sein Banax genannt. Kennen vielleicht die Norwegenangler von den Kaigen Elektrorollen. Aber wer weiß, dass Banax ein originaler Abkömmling der Firma Daiwa ist und am Hochtechnologiestandort Südkorea fertigen lässt!?

Ich habe mir unlängst zwei Banax Untouchable Badger 5600 gebraucht gekauft. Zwei Rollen, Bj. 2002 plus je einer Ersatzspule, für zusammen 50,- € inklusive Versand. Vom Vorbesitzer wußte ich, dass er die Rollen regelmäßig als Surf- und Live Bait Rollen eingesetzt hat. Bis auf den nach dieser Zeit zwangsläufigen Schmierdienst und ein paar kleinen Kratzern fehlt diesen Rollen rein gar nichts. Nebenbei sind sie fast identische Klone einer großen Shimanorolle, die ein vielfaches, ohne Ersatzspulen, gekostet hat.

Es muss nicht zwingend Dai-Pen-Mano draufstehen, viel Geld kosten, damit es gut und brav seine Arbeit erledigt. Nur für die Show taugen sie wenig. Aber wem ist das schon wirklich wichtig!?


----------



## maniana (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

die Axxa Rollen werden von Cormoran gefertigt.
Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht ob diese nur umgelabelt sind,
oder eine eigene Fertigungslinie haben.

Jedenfalls werden diese von Cormoran gefertigt, was auch
gleichzeitig für die nicht vorhandene Qualität spricht.

Ich hatte schon 3 Cormoran Rollen, sowie 2 AXXA Rollen.
ALLE o.g. Rollen Schrott (Rollenfuß gebrochen, Spule eiert, Freilauf defekt, Knacken beim drehen, Kurbel gebrochen, etc.)

Auch wenn die Rollen ohne Probleme getauscht wurden, Qualität steckt da keine dahinter, und in der Zwischenzeit benutze ich diese Rollen nur noch fürs Schwangerschaftsfischen (3000er Cormoran auf Forelle...)


----------



## vermesser (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*



maniana schrieb:


> die Axxa Rollen werden von Cormoran gefertigt.



Sagt wer??


----------



## maniana (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

der der die vom FP verkauft...


----------



## Aquarienfisch (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fishermans Partner AXXA-Rollen*

Ich hatte mal son Teil in der Hand, keine Ahnung welches Modell ab glaub der Preis lag bei 30 Euro ( Da ist die Schnur teurer xD)
Ich muss dazu sagen ich kaufe billig Produkte, jedoch gibt es evtl durchaus brauchbares, aber die AXXA Rollen gehören nicht dazu.
Das Teil war der letzte Müll, da hat man die Spule einfach so zusammendrücken können, die war aus ner PET Falsch oder ähnliches. Dann lieber nen günstiges Daiwa oder Shimano Produkt.


Achja Daiwa gehört auch zu Cormoran, werden die dann auch von denen gefertigt?Möglich das AXXA zu Cormoran gehört aber ich denke jeder fertigt für sich.. Ähnlich wie bei AUDI..Skoda,VW, und und und...


----------

